# How to Compete /the Big Boys! - bidding for local school printing contract



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

I have an opportunity to meet with a local high school to discuss supplying their sports apparel. Word has it they are looking to get out of their contract with a major sports apparel supplier because their profit is not as high as they would like. How can I as a small, new vendor compete with them? Wouldn't the major supplier be able to get their products cheaper because they can purchase more in bulk? Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated? What would the pros and cons be for a little guy like me be vs. the school using a bigger company? Thanks!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: How to Compete /the Big Boys!*

I suggest you go in and tell them you want to be fair, to them and to yourself. I think you are in a great position. You will be able to offer smaller quantities and in most cases faster service. I think you need to sell your service. The fact that you are local and have the desire to make them a priority. When you price your product price is important, but don't sale yourself short. My last words and advice is to remember " PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD" without it you can't be in business. .... JB


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: How to Compete /the Big Boys!*



COEDS said:


> I suggest you go in and tell them you want to be fair, to them and to yourself. I think you are in a great position. You will be able to offer smaller quantities and in most cases faster service. I think you need to sell your service. The fact that you are local and have the desire to make them a priority. When you price your product price is important, but don't sale yourself short. My last words and advice is to remember " PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD" without it you can't be in business. .... JB


Lower minimums and faster service...great advice! Thanks for your help. Everybody here is great.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

also say that you will advertise the school/business when you do your promotions........ maybe take some pics of a star athlete or something to help give an anchor to your service

b


----------



## Darklight (May 22, 2007)

Dont forget....Sports teams may open the door to other campus organizations, increasing your volume. The others are right on, schools are all about price, but old fashioned customer service still carries some weight! Good Luck!


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: How to Compete /the Big Boys!*



COEDS said:


> advice is to remember " PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD" without it you can't be in business. .... JB


lol That is your favorite saying. I think you should put it in your Avatar.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone! Your advice and suggestions is appreciated more than you'll ever know!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: How to Compete /the Big Boys!*



TeddyRocky said:


> lol That is your favorite saying. I think you should put it in your Avatar.


It's not just my favorite saying,but it's the truth. I run my business for profit and I have no issue telling all my customers that. If I do something for cost,I lose money. A business can't survive without profit. ... JB


----------

